# flex track



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

I got some flex track that I am using on my layout and cutting it is the only thing keeping me form getting it laid. I do not have one of those razor saws or whatever they are called. I do have several different hacksaw blades. That should work, no?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

alfalfa said:


> I got some flex track that I am using on my layout and cutting it is the only thing keeping me form getting it laid. I do not have one of those razor saws or whatever they are called. I do have several different hacksaw blades. That should work, no?


Hack saws are better for larger scale tracks. What you need is a pair of pliers or snips like this:










They will cut the rails of N scale track like a hot knife through butter, then you can take your file any clean up the cuts so everything is square.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Darn, the closest thing I have to that is plant snips. hwell: Just one more thing to put on my shopping list.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, having the right tools makes life alot easier. Don't be afraid to invest some of your funds there, it will make you happy in the long run.


----------

